# Shrimp



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

I have decided to convert my 10 gallon into a shrimp tank.  I currently have Red Cherry Shrimp, although I want to start to accumulated Tiger, Bee, Crystal Red, Amano, Bamboo shrimp, among others. 

I have checked out Frank's aquarium, although their shipping is very expensive, as well as their livestock... Can anyone recommend a website where they have a decent selection of shrimp, are reputable, and are decently priced? It seems to be hard to find one, hehe. Thanks.

Or, if you are a breeder and have some shrimp for sale... let me know.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Vi:

I have had good luck with this feller on fish.

He sold me fish which were previously but not currently advertised subsequent to my emailing him.

He has previously advertised additional shrimp.

TR


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO I wouldn't put all those in a 10g.  Maybe just choose 2 species and have them. If the tank were larger, then more species would be recommended. Full grown Amanos will sometimes eat baby shrimp of other species. Another thing with having more than one species is that Red Cherry Shrimp will definitely reproduce quickly if conditions are right, so you will soon be up to your ears with them. 

I recommend just getting some Tiger or Bee shrimp to add with the RCS.

Aquabid has a few sellers of some shrimp (mainly Tiger and sometimes Amanos). Franks shipping is high but I highly recommend him. He has excellent customer service, great stock, and he's really nice. 

If you check out USPS.com and see how long priority mail would take. He is in NY, so it probably wouldn't take but 2 or 3 days and he may be ok with that, although live arrival wouldn't be guaranteed (he packs fish/shrimp really well though).


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Hehe, I actually just found on the planted tank forums a great deal, 30 RCS for 25 dollars.  

I'm thinking of placing 15 shrimp in one ten gallon, and 15 shrimp in another. Would there be room in a 10 gallon tank, for a total of roughly 30 shrimp (alone) ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

I think there would be room for 30, but thats probably the most I'd have in 1 10g tank. And you have to keep in mind that they will reproduce....especially the RCS, so you'll need to have enough room or another tank for babies as well.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

30 shrimp in a 10g would be scarce in my opinion!in my 10g i probablly have 100. I started with 12 4 months ago or so and now I trade them in for credit at the LFS. 

In a tank that big 2 species of shrimp would be good probbably not any more.


----------

